# Sgs engineering trolley jack



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I've just orders an 2.5t aluminium trolley jack and two axle stands from sgs engineering.

Just wondering who else has bought a trolley jack from them and there opinions?

They look like very good jacks and get good reviews.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Yep, I've got one with axle stands - GREAT value for money and well made.:thumb:


----------



## WaxXo97 (Aug 4, 2013)

Got the same set here, used quite a bit. Its a good piece of kit for the money.


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

Got mine from LIDL or ALDI cant remember but good kit for the price.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

yep i bought a low entry jack and it works a treat


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I use a low-profile ARCAN one of the same design (they're probably all made in the same chinese factory; SGS/ARCAN/Carke/Forge etc...) and would highly recommend them. SGS are the cheapest I've found in the UK and free delivery over £50 is pretty good!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks guys sounds good!

I especially liked the free next day delivery too! Should be dispatched today and with me tomorrow all being well! Ready to get my calipers painted! 

Let's hope the sun shines tomorrow like it is at the moment as I'm now off for 3 nights!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes I have one well made .


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's a link 

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/hydraulic-jacks/trolley-jacks


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

used to live down the road from them

Superb stuff


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

Just bought a 2.5T with 2 axle stands.

Thanks OP


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I've got the low jack and axles stands from them, great bit of kit:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've got one, and also the axle stands.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have bookmarked their website thanks to this thread


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

asonda said:


> I have bookmarked their website thanks to this thread


Yes - me too :thumb: Many thanks to the OP


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got their cheapest 2 tonne jack @ £17.10.

To be honest I find it a bit 'weak' and it feels like it'll give way once it's jacked up to the highest point. I wish I spent £100 on a decent one like this

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/hydraulic-jacks/trolley-jacks/tja25-aluminium-trolley-jack

I've just read your first post again and it sounds like you've bought the 2.5 aluminium one which is the one I wish I had got linked above? :lol:


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Its good stuff, it all comes out the same factory and badge-engineered to be SGS, Sealey or whoever.

I have the 20-ton press shown here - clickety click


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

I've never really liked small pressed steel jacks, they're ok I guess but like you say they aren't particularly stable. 
I'd been looking for an Ali jack for a while now and having seen these for £140 odd including 2 stands I couldn't resist 

Especially as I have some big jobs planned for my mini


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Just used my jack as it came this morning. What an awesome piece of kit! 
It lifts my car like it's lifting a feather and feels very very stable. Will lift the car to around half a metre of the ground if needed. The jacks itself is quite heavy but I guess needs to be! 

Going from a crappy halfords jack to this is quite a difference! 

The axle stands are also awesome.


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah mine arrived today and I wouldn't have guessed it's made of ali!:lol:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Are you happy with it then?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

asonda said:


> I have bookmarked their website thanks to this thread





yetizone said:


> Yes - me too :thumb: Many thanks to the OP


I'm also interested in a new jack.

Possible group buy?


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

Zetec-al said:


> Are you happy with it then?


I've not used it yet but yes aesthetically I'm very happy


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I'm also interested in a new jack.
> 
> Possible group buy?


Your good at sorting them haha espuma man  I'd be up for a Jack saves me borrowing my dad's all the time


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Moggytom said:


> Your good at sorting them haha espuma man  I'd be up for a Jack saves me borrowing my dad's all the time


:lol:

I've contacted them to get an idea on some prices :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

DMH-01 said:


> I'm also interested in a new jack.
> 
> P*ossible group bu*y?


Im in :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've contacted them to get an idea on some prices :thumb:


Keep is updated


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

DMH-01 said:


> I'm also interested in a new jack.
> 
> Possible group buy?


Keep me updated, bit tight for cash at the moment though but am interested.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

asonda said:


> Keep me updated, bit tight for cash at the moment though but am interested.


When I phoned to order one this morning they said they were out of stock for around 4 to 6 weeks.

Hence why I thought about a group buy, there's no rush :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I need some commission out of this for starting the thread.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't mind waiting gives me time to save. Will it be the low alloy one ?


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> I need some commission out of this for starting the thread.


The happy feeling your helping a 22 year old with 2 kids save money not enough lol


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Haha, ok fair enough!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> When I phoned to order one this morning they said they were out of stock for around 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> Hence why I thought about a group buy, there's no rush :thumb:


Did they suggest they might be willing to do a discount?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Did they suggest they might be willing to do a discount?


They did not so long ago on another forum.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting this one as I need a low entry;

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/hydraulic-jacks/trolley-jacks/tjl2-2-tonne-low-profile-trolley-jack

but am concerned because the heaviest car I have is 1.8T. Would you guys consider there's enough factor of safety being 200kg away from it's advertised limit?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

AnilS said:


> I'm thinking about getting this one as I need a low entry;
> 
> http://www.sgs-engineering.com/hydraulic-jacks/trolley-jacks/tjl2-2-tonne-low-profile-trolley-jack
> 
> but am concerned because the heaviest car I have is 1.8T. Would you guys consider there's enough factor of safety being 200kg away from it's advertised limit?


Will be fine mate


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

They add the FoS not you. A 2T jack will safely support 2T. If you were lifting 3T with it then maybe you'd be pushing it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Ordered thx


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

They have more stock now.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

Right, got it. Now I need a rubber pad for the "cup"! Most cups are 70mm diameter but this one I've ordered is less than 50mm 

Could have ordered their pad but it's too small for my needs.

Probably get one of these;

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Jack-Pad/40-7303


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> They have more stock now.


All the aluminium ones are showing out of stock for me


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

AnilS said:


> Right, got it. Now I need a rubber pad for the "cup"! Most cups are 70mm diameter but this one I've ordered is less than 50mm
> 
> Could have ordered their pad but it's too small for my needs.
> 
> ...


When I ordered mine they chucked in a free rubber pad.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Can someone arrange a group buy on these?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

LSherratt said:


> Can someone arrange a group buy on these?


That would be awesome


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

This one in particular please if someone does! 

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/hydraulic-jacks/trolley-jacks/tja25-aluminium-trolley-jack


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

got the axle stands they are well made


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

AnilS said:


> Right, got it. Now I need a rubber pad for the "cup"! Most cups are 70mm diameter but this one I've ordered is less than 50mm
> 
> Could have ordered their pad but it's too small for my needs.
> 
> ...


This may be worth a look for a little bit extra:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rubber-pa..._Lifting_Moving_Equipment&hash=item3cdfa093a2

Other options available on Ebay for around this price...

HTH:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

LSherratt said:


> This one in particular please if someone does!
> 
> http://www.sgs-engineering.com/hydraulic-jacks/trolley-jacks/tja25-aluminium-trolley-jack


That's the one I have mate, it's awesome!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> All the aluminium ones are showing out of stock for me


Strange, they were in earlier unless the website was wrong.


----------



## MaxiB (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd be interested in a group buy if anyone's still entertaining the idea? Just doing my research before buying and I've settled on this one so if anyone else is up for it, I'm in...


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I would be but was about to order tonight, been waiting months for the bloody things to be back in stock.....unless a deal is struck quick I'll take a chance and buy now.


----------



## MaxiB (Apr 22, 2013)

Have you ordered yours yet Rundie? Going to order the 2.5t with axle stands today. Do you reckon we could get a little squeeze if we buy 2? To be fair if we wait any longer we can't take advantage of the free next day delivery - not the end of the world for me like, but a bonus all the same...



EDIT: meh, balls to it. Just ordered one.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

MaxiB said:


> Have you ordered yours yet Rundie? Going to order the 2.5t with axle stands today. Do you reckon we could get a little squeeze if we buy 2? To be fair if we wait any longer we can't take advantage of the free next day delivery - not the end of the world for me like, but a bonus all the same...
> 
> EDIT: meh, balls to it. Just ordered one.


LOL, same here, gonna order now 2.5t with axle stands, not a bad price anyway with free delivery :thumb:

Order placed, 2.5t with stands, also ordered the rubber stand top things, not sure if they will be any help but at a fiver worth a go.


----------



## MaxiB (Apr 22, 2013)

Ah shucks, forgot to order the axle stand pads. I think they will be handy if you want some extra protection for the underside. Ring them tomorrow and see if I can tag it onto the order. Cheers!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Got mine today, great bit of kit and well worth the money. Aluminium racing jack hints towards light weight but it's one heavy mother, 70% of it is steel.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

IMO the professional low profile jack is better than the aluminium ones. The rubber pads are a poor fit onto JSR2, they're really designed for JSR3.


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

I have the low profile 1.25 it lifts my BMW with problem at all delivery and packaging excellent.

Rubber pad on lifting area absolute pants.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Ive had one for about 6 months. Cracking bit of kit  

I think its the same jack as Halfords sell - well mine looks exactly the same as the ones they sell.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> IMO the professional low profile jack is better than the aluminium ones. The rubber pads are a poor fit onto JSR2, they're really designed for JSR3.


Did you end up going for this one?

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/hydraulic-jacks/trolley-jacks/tj3lp-low-profile-garage-trolley-jack


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Still no sign of a GB on this one?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Still no sign of a GB on this one?


They weren't willing to match the price of a previous group buy.

What they offered didn't really justify a group buy.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Fair enough!


----------



## swirlyboy (Apr 14, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Still no sign of a GB on this one?


Clarke racing mate, much better option


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

My girlfriend bought me this for Xmas which is what I had asked for (along with 4 axle stands too)....

2.5 tonne "lightweight" aluminium racing trolley jack. Lifting range 100-460mm and low profile entry. Massive duel quick pump which fully extends it to the maximum height in 8 strokes.

It's an absolute beast and looks a lot bigger in person than in the picture. I love it. Highly recommend.










http://www.sgs-engineering.com/hydr.../tja25-jsr-aluminium-trolley-jack-axle-stands


----------

